# usdm ka24de to jdm ka24de



## rb25dett3369 (May 24, 2009)

I have a 93' Nissan Altima and my oil pump went out and ruined my engine. I just received my JDM ka24de and I was wondering how/what needs to be swapped out, especially the distributor set up. Any links or input will be highly apreciated. The motor I received has the internal coil while my current engine has the external coil.

Thanks Rob


----------



## btate89 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey Rob, I am switching between the USDM KA24DE and the JDM KA24DE, so did you ever find out what all needed to be changed?


----------

